# Update on my garage & collection...



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all..
after posting first pics of my garage and early stages of my collection about 3 weeks ago.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199386

Just thought i would drop a little update with the latest pics after another month of my wallet getting a good work out!!!:lol:





































thanks for looking..


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice collection and very tidy arrangement :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Great, nice and tidy:thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

....want! Nice collection dude.


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

tidy larl collection bud!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very tidy job.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it always tidy like this or until car wash?


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mindis said:


> Is it always tidy like this or until car wash?


always like this! i have a problem and my family is well aware of it! OCD! :thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

AndyHay1985 said:


> always like this! i have a problem and my family is well aware of it! OCD! :thumb:


Wish I had same problem, the only problem I have is laziness :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Andy

Looking good there, nice and clean and tidy. Any upgrades/improvements planned?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

nice collection bet it doesn't stay like that for long lol!!!!!!


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Veedub18 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Looking good there, nice and clean and tidy. Any upgrades/improvements planned?


In regards to collection upgrades I was lucky enough to win Polished Bliss show and shine competition this month so have £150 worth of goodies on route so will post a pic up of those once they arrive .

Garage up grades are limited at the minute due to the fish tank under my MF boxes taking up alot of space ! need to get it sold!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice mate! Soooooooo want a Garage, never mind the rest of the house I'm supposed to be saving for...


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

McClane said:


> Very nice mate! Soooooooo want a Garage, never mind the rest of the house I'm supposed to be saving for...


It looks different again now mate. The map has been binned and a new set of shelving has took the place of the single wall shelve. Going to get some pics put up as soon as my polished bliss competition win arrives,which i have won in their monthly draw!

good look in your quest for a garage aswel :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely collection all nicely lined up and laid out, only thing that bugs me with some of my 5 litre bottles is that the openings are on different sides sometimes so there don't look even when laid out  Yup I also have OCD :thumb:


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

guy_92 said:


> Lovely collection all nicely lined up and laid out, only thing that bugs me with some of my 5 litre bottles is that the openings are on different sides sometimes so there don't look even when laid out  Yup I also have OCD :thumb:


i have a newer update of my garage from this one.. its even more OCD!!!!


----------

